# Part Time Weekday Work Available - Cardiff



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Part time week day job available in Reptile Cymru, Cardiff.

We are currently interviewing and accepting CV's for anyone wanting 8-16 hours per week working with reptiles. Although it's a low hour and not the best paid ever, it is hands on experience with a wide range of animals.

Duties include, cleaning out, changing water, feeding snakes & lizards, handling animals, talking to customers, working the till etc. etc.

You would need some experience with reptiles - a willingness to learn is essential, as is a good grasp of english, polite manner, good temper and customer services ability, and no fear of handling animals or going into enclosures! (Snake hooks/gloves offered were necessary which is very rare, no DWA, and there is no requirement to handle tarantulas/invertebrates). Basic computer knowledge would be helpful, just enough to load files and print caresheets.

You must be willing to read up on the animals that we sell in order to offer the correct advice, and not afraid to say "I'm sorry, I don't know", rather than offer incorrect advice. You must be on time, and at least marginally presentable although there is no particular work dress, casual is fine, tattoos/piercings not a problem.

Hours are between 8 - 16 a week between Tuesday and Friday, which would suit someone with another part time / weekend job, or with kids etc. We can be flexible regarding days/hours, does not have to be the same every week.

Pay starts at minimum wage, rising after 3 months. One month trial before an employment contract is given. 20% staff discount. PAYE will be required if you go over the minimum hours, and NI will be taken. Wage can be weekly or monthly.

Looking for someone 21+ ideally, although will consider a student in higher education or similar... an older person is also more than welcome! No specific qualifications needed.

Please email a CV and details of what animals you have kept, why you are interested in working for us, what makes you a good candidate for the job, and what hours/days you would prefer.. to [email protected]


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Part time week day job available in Reptile Cymru, Cardiff.
> 
> We are currently interviewing and accepting CV's for anyone wanting 8-16 hours per week working with reptiles. Although it's a low hour and not the best paid ever, it is hands on experience with a wide range of animals.
> 
> ...



Im out lol


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i'll do it for £300/day so long as i dont have to touch frogs,also i know nothing of snakes so would require extensive training and tea:crazy:
regards gaz
ps:best if you keep me away from people too,i'm not allowed out much as it is:whistling2:


----------



## bennett (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you find the right person Christy it sounds like a great oppurtunity for anyone wanting to gain some experience & knowledge & will learn alot from your husband.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey christy, you have PM : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

If you would consider moving the shop to nottingham i would most gladly do it! : victory:


----------



## Aled (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

i come into you shop regularly,
every tuesday in-fact,

and i am VERY interested in the part time job,
will be able to work most times,
have school every morning until 11.45,
and a few afternoons but the latest finish is 3.15
over the other side of cardiff so commuting to and from would not be a problem,
would love the opportunity to work with reptiles,

ill pm u aswell,
thanks aled


----------

